# I'm off



## krolaina

Hi all:

How would you say this colloquial phrase in your lenguage?

*Spanish: *Me abro, me piro. (I´m sure there are so many I can´t remember right now... )

Saludos/Cheers.


----------



## cholandesa

Hmm.. but in what sense do you mean I´m off, in the sense of "I´m going?" Depending on the context this could mean different things!

Anyway, if the above is the meaning you are looking for, in Dutch it would be: "Ik ga er vandoor" of "Ik ga er van tussen".

Hope that helps!

Elise


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi/Urdu:* /maiN jaa rahaa huuN/
*Gujarati:* /huN chaalyo/

In everyday speech, you would be more likely to hear something like "chal(o)*, phir milenge" (right, we'll meet again - HIN/URD) and "chaal(o)*, paChii malyaa" (GUJ)

* add -o to address more than one person


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hmm... I think you would say *"Ben kaçtım."* (I've run away.) in Turkish.


----------



## krolaina

cholandesa said:


> Hmm.. but in what sense do you mean I´m off, in the sense of "I´m going?"


 
Yes, in that sense. I´m sorry!


----------



## Sange

Most common in swedish would be
*Jag drar*
or
*Jag sticker *(Not to be confused with *Jag stickar* = I'm knitting)

These are also somewhat acceptable:
*Jag pyser *(I'm hissing)
*Jag glider *(I'm gliding)
*Jag rullar *(I'm rolling)


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Hi Carol,

*In Venezuelan Spanish*: Me piro, me juí (fui), nos vímonos, me largo, me pierdo (not so common)... There are many more but, as usual, I can't remember them right now... 

Nos vemos, chamita!


----------



## krolaina

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> *In Venezuelan Spanish*:  me largo


 
Forgot this one! 

Muak


----------



## MadelineLynn

In German, I would say:
"Ich bin (dann mal) weg."
"Ich muss los."


----------



## Kraus

In Italian:

"Io vado"
"Devo andare"


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch* (Flanders)
Ik ben weg.
Ik ben er mee weg.
Ik ga door.
...

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## linguist786

In *Chinese*, I believe it is 我走了! (wo3 zou3 le)


----------



## Maja

In Serbian it would be "*otišao/la sam*" (lit. I am gone). 

Also: *idem* (I am going) / *odlazim *(I am leaving) / *krećem* (I am leaving/going).


----------



## Alxmrphi

Kraus, for Italian, what about "Scappo!" ?


----------



## Kraus

Alex_Murphy said:


> Kraus, for Italian, what about "Scappo!" ?


It's a good translation: one can say "Devo scappare" too.


----------



## jous

Pretty interesting, really. What would be the colloquial/slang expressions in Norwegian/Danish/Icelandic? As Sange put it in Swedish: _jag drar_. Which as we all know means _I'm pulling_ (and not even in the sense of 'pulling out'). _Jag sticker_ is also literally _I'm sticking_. But I'm sure that our scandinavian pals use other interesting phrases!


----------



## Outsider

There are many ways to say this in Portuguese. One of them is *Vou-me embora*. A slang equivalent used in Portugal is *Vou bazar*.


----------



## jazyk

In Brazil we use v instead: Vou vazar.

Jazyk


----------



## panjabigator

I might be confused.  How does "me voy" sound to Spanish speakers?


----------



## mikeEN-IT-FR-DE-CY-FI

A Sardo-Italian variant from a friend of mine:

"_Me la sguitto_" (Perhaps "I'm out of here", would be a more pertinent translation, however.)


----------



## Talant

Añado una versión española, no sé si propia de mi familia únicamente, pues no la he oído mucho por ahí: "Nos alabamos /hala vamos/"


----------



## mcibor

In Polish verb uciekać can be used in this fashion:

OK, to ja uciekam. - OK, I must go.
although the translation of uciekać is to escape 

Michał


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

panjabigator said:


> I might be confused. How does "me voy" sound to Spanish speakers?


Just like "I'm leaving" would sound to English speakers...


----------



## Tisia

Persian:
man miram.

Kurdish:
men chem OR men aroom.

Finnish:
mä meen/lähden (nyt).

Tisia


----------



## Abbassupreme

Tisia said:


> Persian:
> man miram.
> 
> Kurdish:
> men chem OR men aroom.
> 
> Finnish:
> mä meen/lähden (nyt).
> 
> Tisia


 
Also, in Persian:
Man raftam. (I left.)


----------



## Tisia

Abbassupreme said:


> Also, in Persian:
> Man raftam. (I left.)


 
Yep you are right

Tisia


----------



## mika-

chaela, nos belmont, aios, calabaza calabaza cada uno pa' su casa.


----------



## bb3ca201

anns a' Ghaidhlig

Tha mise a' falbh.  I'm (going) away.


----------



## Nanon

French:

je m'en vais (absolutely correct)
j'y vais (rather neutral)
faut que j'y aille (need to go)
je me barre / je me casse (colloquial)


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

panjabigator said:


> I might be confused. How does "me voy" sound to Spanish speakers?


 

*Me voy* suena bien y es una expresión común y habitual en español.
Podríamos decir que es una expresión neutra, válida para cualquier situación en la que uno abandona un lugar.
*Me largo,me abro *o *me piro* son propias de un lenguaje más informal.


----------



## ivanovic77

In Catalan you would say:

Me'n vaig
Toco el dos
Foto el camp


----------



## HUMBERT0

In Mexican Spanish: 
*Me pinto*, I think it comes from "pintearse=irse de pinta", not to attend class, play hooky.
* Ahi los vidrios*, from "ahi los veo" I’ll be seeing you.


----------



## dudasd

Maja said:


> In Serbian it would be "*otišao/la sam*" (lit. I am gone).


 
This one is of a newer date and more qolloquial, but shows a higher amount of real hurry. (A proof that younger people live faster.  )

Aorist is still more common:
*Odoh ja! *And usually with* E pa, odoh ja... *- "Well, I have gone..." - which means hesitation, you are expecting your friend/host to say: "No, please, stay some more time..." (A national feature, we don't hurry without a serious reason.)

And though I like the perfect tense that Maja used, I would never use it in some parts of the country. "Otišao sam" (I went) really means "I am off". But if we understand "Otišao" as an adjective ("I am gone"), it means: "I lost my wits".


----------



## ramen

In Korean, 난 간다 (nan kan-da), probably.


----------



## HistofEng

In *Haitian Creole* -

M'ale = lit. - I go


----------



## chriskardos

Hungarians say: na én mentem, literarely meaning: 'well i went' or 'well i'm gone' which means i'm off


----------



## kusurija

I thing in Czech it'd be:
Mizím. (I'm disappearing out)
Or:
(Tak) Já už jdu. ((So) I'm going (out) now).

In Lithuanian: 
Aš jau einu. (I'm going (out) now).
Or:
Dingstu iš čia. (I'm disappearing from here). (But this is rare expression)


----------



## Kangy

In Argentinian Spanish:
Me voy
Me fui
Me las tomo
Me las pico
Me rajo


----------



## ayessa003

In Filipino, "Aalis na ako". In Hiligaynon dialect it would be "Lakat na ko".


----------



## Consimmer

In Malay, I could say "I nak blahlah!" or "I nak cabutlah!". The _I _is the English I for the self. _Nak _(pronounced 'nuck') is the contraction of the word for 'want to'. _Blah _is slang for 'get out' or 'go away' and _lah_ is a suffix for emphasis. The second expression uses _cabut _(pronounced 'cha-boot' with the 'ch' as in 'church'), literally meaning 'pull out' or 'flee'.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Liban muna ako.  *Pilipino: labas muna ako dyan.


----------



## 涼宮

In Japanese. I think the context is when you are leaving your house.

in that case, it is 行ってきます itte kimasu(formal), 行ってくる (colloquial) itte kuru. it literally says '' I go then I come back''

You can also say 出かけるよ dekakeru yo

But if you mean in the sense of leaving as saying ''good bye'' it is simply さようなら (sayounara) or もう失礼します (mou shitsurei shimasu) (polite)


----------



## Outsider

Another possibility in Portuguese is "Fui", "I'm gone/I went". This is colloquial.*

*Then again, "I'm off" is colloquial too.


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew we would say

הלכתי halakhti I went

And also: 
הייתי פה ha'iti po - I was here.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Την κάνω»
/tiŋ'gano/
lit. "I'm making her" 
or
«Έφυγα»
/'efiɣa/ [1st person simple past]
lit. "I went" (e.g. "will you stay for dinner? -Έφυγα")
There's also a new "slangish" expression based on the former:
«Τιγκανά»
/tiŋga'na/
A punning reference to the former French International football player, Jean Tigana


----------



## DenisBiH

Bosnian:

_Odoh_. - literally aorist of the verb _otići_ "to go away; to leave". So, "I went away" or "I left". I don't know why aorist is used here when the meaning is clearly in the present.


----------



## Saluton

Russian: я ушёл or я пошёл. Both mean "I went (have gone) away" or "I (have) left," just like in DenisBiH's example. Perhaps the past tense is used here to imply "(consider that) I've left."


----------

